# Best Transformers Halloween Costume... Period.



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

That is cool!


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

wonder if he got traded in on that "scam...er...cash for clunker" deal?


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

wow that was awesome!


----------



## The-Haunter (Sep 24, 2009)

Not my style but that's sweet


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

The doorbell rings on Halloween night - you open the door - and there's a car on your porch. That guy would definitely get the big candy bar.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Holy crap! That took some thought to put together.


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Reminds me of this youtube vid, looks like a whole lotta people get together for it.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Otaku said:


> The doorbell rings on Halloween night - you open the door - and there's a car on your porch. That guy would definitely get the big candy bar.


That's just what I was thinking too! Way cool!


----------

